# Problème de connexion



## sspo (28 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, 

Voici mon problème, peut être pourriez vous m'aider à le résoudre :

-Je suis actuellement dans une école ou un réseau wifi est disponible pour nous pendant les cours, hors celui ci est protégé par un portail de connection kwartz. Je suis bien connecté au réseau wifi, mais safari ne parvient pas a charger une seule page, et ne me redirige même pas sur le portail. J'ai donc essayer avec google chrome, et la surprise pas de problème, il me renvoi directement sur le portail, j'entre mes identifiants et j'ai accès a internet. 

Pourquoi chercher compliqué me diriez vous ? Le problème est que ni mail, ni app store ou encore itunes n'arrive a se connecter ou même mes applications de dessin comme google sketchup. Hors j'ai besoin d'utiliser internet dans ces logiciels.

J'ai chercher le problème pendant plusieurs temps, mais sans trouver de solution, j'ai essayer de créer un autre utilisateur, cela n'a rien résolut.

Je vous met ici des imp écran de ma configuration réseau avec le routeur de l'école





















Je suis sous mac os x 10.7.5

Je vous remercie par avance pour toute idée pouvant débloquer mon problème.


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Mai 2013)

Est-tu bien connecté au wifi ? mot de passe et tout le bastringue


----------



## sspo (28 Mai 2013)

Oui, sinon je n'arriverais pas a m'y connecter via google chrome, actuellement je vous écrit de mon mac, en cour, et sur google chrome, mais sur safari impossible d'acceder a une page, pareil pour l'app store ou autre.

J'ai essayer de désactiver le OCSP et le CRL sans succès malheuresement.

Si je rentre l'adresse de la page du portail sur safari, celle ci s'affiche, je rentre donc mes identifiants, et la le portail m'indique que je suis bien connecté et que la connection sera renouvelé toutes les 450 secondes, mais toujours aucune possibilité d'afficher une page web, je pense que ca bloque au niveau du https peut etre, mais cela doit sans doute venir des paramètres car sinon ce serais seulement safari qui bloquerait non ?


----------



## Polo35230 (28 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Ça fait penser à un pb de proxy.

Le serveur Kwartz doit faire proxy.
L'administrateur réseau de l'école a dû mettre un fichier proxy.pac à disposition.

Si c'est le cas, il faudrait configurer le réseau en cochant dans l'onglet  proxy:
"Configuration de proxy automatique" (au lieu de "Decouverte auto du proxy", puis renseigner l'URL avec les éléments donnés par l'administrateur.

Enfin, peut-être...


----------



## sspo (28 Mai 2013)

En effet, sur chrome, une petite phrase pendant le chargement de page apparait en bas en parlant de résolution de l'hôte du proxy une chose comme ca (trop rapide pas le temp de lire x))

Malheuresement, l'administrateur réseau n'y connais pas grand chose en mac et y met un peu de mauvaise volonté on dirais, il n'y a également pas de fichier de configuration .pac mais j'ai trouver dans l'arborescence du réseau un fichier nommé wpad.dat je n'y connais pas grand chose donc peut être que celui ci n'a rien a voir avec un fichier de configuration de proxy.

Sinon, comment connaitre l'URL du proxy etc... peut être y a t-il un moyen ?


----------



## Polo35230 (28 Mai 2013)

Les navigateurs gèrent les proxies différemment.
Safari semble s'appuyer sur la déclaration du proxy dans la partie Réseau. Alors que d'autres (genre IE) ont la partie Proxy configurable dans les options du navigateur lui-même.
Pour Chrome, je ne sais pas...

Après, tu peux tjs faire des essais en intuitant le fonctionnement du Proxy Kwartz, en essayant par exemple dans Proxys:
Proxy web (HTTP) @IP du proxy, et 80 ou 8080 comme numéros de ports
Proxy web (HTTPs) @IP du proxy, et 443 ou 8443 comme numéros de ports
Peut-être aussi le port 3128


Dommage que l'administrateur n'y connaisse pas grand chose.
La réponse (pour l'URL) est dans le serveur Kwartz.
C'est peut-être un prestataire qui l'a installé...
Perso, je demanderais d'abord à un copain qui est sous I.E comment est configuré le proxy, et si il y a un proxy.pac 

Après, dans le serveur, une petite recherche sur ".pac" devrait dire si il y a un .pac, ou pas...

Pour tout ce qui est de la messagerie, youtube, apple store, ou autre, tout est fct du profil de ton compte utilisateur (dans kwartz), et de ce qu'au'autorise (ou pas) le firewall de l'école...


----------



## sspo (28 Mai 2013)

Eh bien franchement, je vous remercie, en m'aiguillant sur un fichier .pac je suis donc tombé sur le fichier wpad.dat et en entrant l'ip du proxy suivit de /wpad.dat dans la partie configuration de proxy automatique, j'ai maintenant accès a internet sur toutes les applications.

Je classe donc le sujet comme résolu et vous remercie infiniment


----------



## Polo35230 (28 Mai 2013)

Quand ça marche, c'est bien...


----------

